# Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30 PM



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

3 game threads!

3 wins for Petey!

I should had started more game threads this season!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

If this is like "Porn Search", maybe you should save it for the playoffs!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

I guess we'll find out tomorrow... if so, you start the game threads then till the playoffs! 

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> I guess we'll find out tomorrow... if so, you start the game threads then till the playoffs!
> 
> -Petey


LOL.

I can start game threads like these no problem!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

This will be a real test to see if the Nets are really rolling.

Road teams in the second half of back to backs are awful in the NBA.

41 minutes for RJ doesn't help, either.

This will be a tough one. The bench will have to play well for the Nets to have a shot.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

I think Josh Boone might get his first NBA start in this game.

I doubt Uncle will be ready to play major minutes and there is no one else to guard Z.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i am hoping for the Net to continue building this winning streak to a new level ...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> I guess we'll find out tomorrow... if so, you start the game threads then till the playoffs!
> 
> -Petey


Remember Ghoti's sticky thread titled "16"?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Remember Ghoti's sticky thread titled "16"?


I can't wait to start a new one of those!

There's going to be graphics and maybe a sponsor or two.

I think I was .500 in game threads. Not so great when the team wins 49 games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Remember Ghoti's sticky thread titled "16"?


Yeah, scratch that. I'll find someone to put up game threads!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Yeah, scratch that. I'll find someone to put up game threads!
> 
> -Petey


I vote for Sergei Nabakov.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Remember Ghoti's sticky thread titled "16"?


that was good.

until gio128 hijacked it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The nets are unbeatable with the new old ball.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

if the nets can win tonight, then i will start to believe they may be able to turn this season around. it will take a vintage vc game. hes still not out of his slump, althugh his #s were half decent yesterday, he looked pretty bad for most of the game. he always seems to get up for facing lebron though, so heres hoping for another monster performance


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are also playing a back to back game, and our starters went maximum minutes down to the wire to beat the Bucks.

The only thing is Lebron rarely if ever has had back to back bad games, (8 points last night), so I should expect great things from him, but I'll also take Drew Gooden 32-16 again tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> We are also playing a back to back game, and our starters went maximum minutes down to the wire to beat the Bucks.
> 
> The only thing is Lebron rarely if ever has had back to back bad games, (8 points last night), so I should expect great things from him, but I'll also take Drew Gooden 32-16 again tonight.


The Nets also had a game last night, were down 18-0 to start the game, a lot of energy used to get back into it and win. Should be a good game.

-Petey


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If this game were a home game for you guys, I would say you could go ahead and book this one as a win. 

Seeing as how it's at the Q, though, it should be a very competitive game. Cavs are terrible on back-to-backs, but they're trying to get it turned around. It will help that we're at home, where we're nearly unbeatable. 

I expect Kidd and Carter to destroy us, as usual. Our only hope is that we limit Carter's ventures into the paint and try to slow the game down like we did against the Bucks. 

I expect a good game tonight, but I won't be able to watch it live because I'll be watching the NFL playoffs. But I'll watch it on TiVo afterwards and post any observations I have. Unless we get killed and I'm too furious to see straight. 

Good luck tonight guys, and here's hoping it's an injury-free game.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well on paper it looks like it should be a good game, but both theams suck on back to backs.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

Cavs have lost only 3 games at home and the Nets have won only 4 on the road. Add the back-to-back factor, and the Cavs should be the favorites, but then again, with this Nets team, you never know.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cavs are in fact favored to win this game


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Nets got this


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Cavs are in fact favored to win this game


It's just because we're at home.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Cavs are in fact favored to win this game


+6.5 for tonights game ;-)


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

here's to hoping carter breaks out of his shooting slump (at least 25 points, 50+% shooting)
and some more highlight reel plays from the Big Three and I wouldn't mind one from LJ23 as long as its not a poster.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Maybe Kidd will do that same shot, but from 3 pt range. 

Maybe Carter will dunk over Z like he did on Weis

Maybe RJ will make a reverse dunk

Maybe Josh Boone will get a block

Maybe Bernard Robinson will play


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

this is the real test for the nets if they could carry that same energy level and start builing.. i hope carter has a mighty fine game in his duel against Leborn.... i hope luck is in our team tonight...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

I gonna do the PBP today...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The nets are unbeatable with the new old ball.


Nah..:biggrin:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Its starting now...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Execution is the key according to Mike Brown..


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cavs regular starting 5..
Nets start Cliffy...


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

robinson is starting
(cliff, btw)


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moore and Z for the jumpball..Cavs win the tip...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cleveland comes away with the tip to start the game. RJ starts off on James.

Hughes drops a triple.

RJ rattles a jumper down.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hughes hits a fadeaway 3, RJ replies with a 2 of his own


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hughes hits 3...

Jefferson gets the two...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

We couldnt have defended their first 2 shots any better...lets go nets


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

a three for LeBron

Cle 6 - Nets 2

Jefferons was knocked by LeBron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bron hits a 3 too, Rj misses a jumper


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jefferson misses..Gooden rebounds

Z hits, foul call, they waive the basket..


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

come on we can be turning the ballover 6-2,we gotta score before we lose momentum


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kidd rebounds...

Mikki loses the ball..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn, Moore has bad hands


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cavs turn it over...

Carter hits the two...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Rebound The ****ing Ball Mikki Moore!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince for two


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore and Cliffy are useless on the boards. They cant grab a thing


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cavs keep on rebounding...

Drew was fouled...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... you guys seem to have PBP covered, thanks. I been feeling sick. Big help.

What the hell is that on the back of Gooden's head?

Reverse goatee?

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

**** Man,mikki Cant Even Catch Passes And Rebounds Shheesh


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Phone call bothers me....

NJ 6 - CLE 8...

RJ has 4...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Mikki Moore is pissing me off so far. He cant hold on to the ball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cliffy for 3


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Finally Mikki!! more of that please lol


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Gooden keeps posting on Mikki..he hits...

Cliffy hits three!

CLE 10 - NETS 9


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Finally Moore hits a shot and gets fouled


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moore hits with a fouL!

Assist: Kidd...

Moore hits the FT

NETS 12 - CLE 10


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Man we are giving up too many easy 2nd chance points man,come on Cliffy and Mikki u guys gotta rebound the ****ing ball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I feel so sad, Z and Gooden are just dominating inside.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Horrible rebounding for the NETS...

Z and Gooden bullying them inside....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, this has to be the saddest frontcourt in Nets history.

Moore, Cliff, Boki... Ilic.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Boki checks in..

Z hits 1st FT

Z also hits 2nd...

Tied at 12


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

That was a foul u ****ing refs and nets give up another offensive board damn


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Carter misses over Snow...

Cavs rebound again...

Gooden hits the jumper...

14 CLE - 12 NETS


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Rebound The ****ing Ball,we Have Given Up 8 Points Already On Second Chance Points,come On Nets


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Z hits again...

16 - 14, CLE leads...

Timeout NETS...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The problem is freaking second chance opportunities. They have 5 offensive rebounds ALREADY


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

NETS can't get a frickin rebound....


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

5:44 left in the 1st...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Boki misses

Z rebounds


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ for two


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> NETS can't get a frickin rebound....


% offensive boards for the Cavs in 6+ minutes.

Collins might not be able to rebound the way we all want from a PF, but he's able to box out well for the others.

Don't even see much of that.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jefferson hits...

Z hits

18 - 14 CLE leads...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND this damn teams looks slow tonight.

How aggravating.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Can the nets involve carter more on the offense?Kidd hit a ****ing shot once in a while damn,this dude cant shoot lol


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kidd misses

LeBron with the nice pass to Hughes

Hughes hits...

20-14...CLE LEADS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn Kidd missing wide open shots


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Z hits again...he has 8...

Cavs on a 12-2 run

22-14


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

**** Man Kidd Is Awful At Shooting


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moore was fouled by Hughes...

Kidd misses again!oh no...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Kidd misses another open 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice thing is that we didn't start off the game 18-0 tonight.

Hey... that Gooden fella with the Cavs 6th O Board.

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WTF is that on Gooden's neck


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Gooden rebounds and passes to Varejao hits...

NETS another timeout...

24-14 CLE LEADS...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Kidd ****ing sucks at shooting and thats just sad,he keeps bricking wide open shots...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Damn it...put House in there....Let Kidd rest...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HB said:


> WTF is that on Gooden's neck


I don't know... I asked before.

It's... very weird. Is that a hair style?

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Drive Carter, DRIVE!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... who in the Cavs is in a suit with a mohawk?

How classy.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> Drive Carter, DRIVE!


 have u watched the game?there has only been 2 plays run for him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

14 Cavs rebounds, 7 offensive.
3 Nets rebounds.

2:30 to go in the 1st. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Varejao and Moore looks like twins...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoo Boki with a tip dunk


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Varejao was fouled by Moore....NETS are running out of big man...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



ravor44 said:


> Drive Carter, DRIVE!


LOl into 3 defenders


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Varejao's other job!

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

26-16 CLE LEADS

hard foul by Varejaon on RJ...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank u Nachbar


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... Boki with a lean 3 pointer.

Hey... refs, lets call an over the back before a Net gets hurt...

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Boki hits three...

19 - 26 CLE LEADS...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moore hits with the nice pass from Carter...

21-26...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This group doing good things


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

can the nets rebound?wow this is pitiful,we would be leading the game if werent giving up so many offensive rebounds


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Varejao misses but fouled...Moore has 3 fouls?!!!?!OMG


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Varejao hits one of two...

21-27 CLE leads...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

LeBron misses the three...

1st Q ends....

21-27 CLE leads...


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

which announcer's which?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> LeBron misses the three...
> 
> 1st Q ends....
> 
> 21-27 CLE leads...


There was a missed tip there too to end the quarter off that 3... (another O Board) LOL

-Petey


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Still in good shape after 1. Cavs wont countinue to get those offensive rebounds and if they keep tyring it will lead to fast break chacnes.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Offensive rebounds really kill our team...

I just hope somebody will come out from the bench...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Moore has 2 fouls...


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

The refs better start calling some over the back fouls.

Proabably not gonna happen but Illic could possibly see some time if the foul trouble countiues.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

NETS shot 47% and CLE 43%

but rebounds is...

15-7 CLE..OMG...


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

hassan should play at the 4 and guard Z


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

frank we need our starters,bring them in before cavs open the lead up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh come on Marcus, that weak stuff will always get blocked


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

geez getting manhandled on the boards. damnit carter please show up? thanks


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Williams goes inside but blocked by Donyell...

Damon hits the three...

21 - 30 CLE...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

elsaic15 said:


> geez getting manhandled on the boards. damnit carter please show up? thanks


stfu are u evern watching the game?the guy is being made to play PG becuz Kidd is awful rite now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pathetic!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



elsaic15 said:


> geez getting manhandled on the boards. damnit carter please show up? thanks


What did Vince do wrong now?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

LeBron with the lefty finish...

21 - 32...


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

Get off Lebrons dick and call a foul when he runs though Robinson. Geez.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Frank has burned three TOs..

Brown hasn't burned any...


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Frank burns a TO way too much. This is a veteran team they don't need a TO called every time the oppponent gets a basket.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmm...I rather play NBA 2k7 rather watch this game...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

2 points for vc on only 2 attempted shots,that aint gonna be enuff man...give the ball to vc and i dont care let him attempt 30shots or sumtin...2 shots per qtr aint gonna cut it


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

at least he didn't dunk it. better have that same set play for vince that ignited that 10-0 run yesterday


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

And you guys don't want Marcus to shoot the ball. See what happens when you have two PGs who can't shoot. Marcus should take the next 20 shots with this lineup.

This team is allergic to ****ing rebounds. I swear.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Rebound The ****ing Ball Nets U ****ing Idiots


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cavs going for the record number of offensive rebounds in a game


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

yes im watching. hes being tenative. he shoudl sense his team is struggling and try to be more aggressive


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Come on NETS! Show some FIRE!


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Bring Vc In Frank!wtf U Waiting For, Nets Are Awful At Rebounding


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



elsaic15 said:


> yes im watching. hes being tenative. he shoudl sense his team is struggling and try to be more aggressive


They double him everytime he gets the ball, his teammates are getting wide open shots, go figure the rest out.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Whats the record of offensive rebounds in a game??


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

WTF FRANK WHERES CARTER?why leave him on the bench when we aint scoring?wtf is wrong with this coach?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

oh well,

21-34 now....

8:51 left on the 2nd Q...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shoot the ****ing balL, Marcus!!!!! I'd rather see that then a Boki floater or a Boki drive.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

this is embarassing


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thorn plz a 10 day contract for another big


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

No offense going on for the NETS...I'll turn off the TV now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Phantom call by the refs


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Frank u ****ing idiot thats what u shoulda been doing when the game started...give the ball to carter cuz the rest of the nets are awful at scoring


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

That's what I want Carter! DRIVE, DRIVE!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Great job Rod Thorn. Pile up on the swing men and forget about going after a big that can do anything other then fumble passes, and not rebound.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

24 - 34...

Drive Carter Plz!


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

wtf is wrong with this midget eddie house turning the ballover


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

House passed up an open 3?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Travelling on House...4th TO

Snow hits...

24-36...


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> They double him everytime he gets the ball, his teammates are getting wide open shots, go figure the rest out.


yea i can see that. hes not the only player in nbathat has to deal with double teams


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

nice Z comment


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> 24 - 34...
> 
> Drive Carter Plz!


man stfu lol, are u watching the game?the nets are turning the ballover so many times,they are all bricking shots and vc aint getting no plays run for him..what part of that dont u understand?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh my...gotta get out of the house now...

24-38..

I promised to be PBP this 3rd Q...I just can't stand watching the massacre on the boards right now...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

More swingmen! We need more swingmen! Forget about aquiring a big, we should trade every big on our roster for 6'7 guys and under.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

wow house is terrible


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

**** MAN!! THE NETS BIG ARE HORRIBLE...vc woulda had 6 assists by now if these mfers would stop travelling and missing 5foot shots wow


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

meh! it's just a 13-point deficit. that's nothing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Bricks galore


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

and kidd misses a freebie,just unbelieveable


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jeez, T free throw won't even go down for Kidd.

And the Cavs keep piling on.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In the last 13 possessions for the Nets, only one player has scored


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

9% shooting in the 2nd qtr says it all...give the ball to vc and **** the rest of the nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

9% from the field this quarer :lol:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

40-24!
another 16 point deficit!

it's a sign


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Go Nets!:lol: :yay:


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Please Take House Out!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd stop shooting from 15 feet out


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

18-point deficit again. now 16. a sign?


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

HB said:


> Kidd stop shooting from 15 feet out


i swear he cant make a shot to save his life,such an awful shooter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jasonskills said:


> 18-point deficit again. now 16. a sign?


No, can't expect to come back from 18 down each night.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

now 12.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

now 10. eat your words petey!!


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

We are controlling the paint, and getting in on most drives, yet we settle for jumpshots. Granted they are open but we need high percentage shots especially when our jumpshots look dead as soon as they are released.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Where's Boone?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope LeBron keeps gambling for steals when he's on the floor. He leaves the defense in jeopardy almost everytime but of course he gets the occassional steal.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

we can still win this game, Boki just need to stay out of foul trouble


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore has BAD hands, come on.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jasonskills said:


> now 10. eat your words petey!!


How about we wait till the end of the game?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> Where's Boone?


Didn't make the trip, Migranes...

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Moore has BAD hands, come on.


Yeah. He could have much better production if he can only catch half of those entry passes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ hits a big 3


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd for 3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Yeah. He could have much better production if he can only catch half of those entry passes.


... this is why he's been a bench player his whole career except on this unit.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YES Kidd fianlly hits a 3


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Imagine if we had Micheal Jordan. Wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even when Moore gets a rebound am scared they will rip it out of his hands


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Didn't make the trip, Migranes...
> 
> -Petey


****.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

That offensive foul on Carter was bull****. He is getting hammered every time he drives and not getting the calls.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Mikki moore has the worst hands in the history of the game,this guy has missed more 5 feet shots and has had the ball stolen outta his hands on rebounds more than anyone


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Petey said:


> ... this is why he's been a bench player his whole career except on this unit.
> 
> -Petey


He's good @ finishing around the bucket & good @ running w/ a pt like Kidd though. That's what I like about him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Jizzy said:


> Imagine if we had Micheal Jordan. Wow.


:lol: most random post of the night


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

top ten plays of the nets season. sounds delicious.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> :lol: most random post of the night


Imagine if we had Wilt too. LOL.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

It always seemes so silly when annoucners say a player has good hands in basketball but obvioully for big guys they cant catch with there big hands for some reason. Moore, Boone, and Collins drop so many passes.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> top ten plays of the nets season. sounds delicious.


That crazy Kidd shot from last game has got to be high on that list.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> :lol: most random post of the night


Jizzy's commentary on the Nets' lack of big men, and how Thorn keep acquiring swing men.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



neoxsupreme said:


> Imagine if we had Wilt too. LOL.


he would be very useful right now. dynasty :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

James has 9 boards already?

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, have they switched back to the old ball yet? I haven't been following the NBA very closely of late. Just a question.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

ilgauskas annoys me. his vert is like 1'


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hassan Admas > Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



neoxsupreme said:


> Hey, have they switched back to the old ball yet? I haven't been following the NBA very closely of late. Just a question.


Yup since January 1st


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Question why not put Mile in the game, I know his not yet NBA ready but we need a big guy to try and grab rebounds


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Hassan Admas > Nets


Gotta love the guy's hustle. I just wish it rubs off on the other players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

D-blockrep2 said:


> Question why not put Mile in the game, I know his not yet NBA ready but we need a big guy to try and grab rebounds



Can't. He's 7'2. We are only allowed to play swingmen. It's the law of the jungle.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jasonskills said:


> ilgauskas annoys me. his vert is like 1'


Half inch higher than Collins'.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



neoxsupreme said:


> Hey, have they switched back to the old ball yet? I haven't been following the NBA very closely of late. Just a question.


been using it since Jan. 1


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Yup since January 1st


Maybe that's the reason we're on this little winning streak?


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

ive come to the conclusion that frank is a dumb coach..vc is getting doubled at the arc area and thats where he elects to start his playcall?why not call plays for him in the post?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sad to say this but Collins would have been really useful in this game


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I bet the Desperate Housewives staff could beat the Nets in a game.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i believe...
thats all i have to say
in carter and kidd... the players will take the coach's message because Carter will EXPLODE!!! and the nets will rise from the ashes again


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't like these Cavs commentators. They keep cutting the Nets' defense.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



thacarter said:


> ive come to the conclusion that frank is a dumb coach..vc is getting doubled at the arc area and thats where he elects to start his playcall?why not call plays for him in the post?



I saw Carter in the post on a few occasions.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> I saw Carter in the post on a few occasions.


Few is not enough.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

The number that jumps off the stat sheet for me is the foul shooting. Nets get 3 attempts while the cavs get 11.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Worst part of all. I ran out of Hershey milk. My heart aches. :brokenhea :boohoo2:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Open look, cans it. About time too


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

What's up w/ that patch of hair on the back of Gooden's head?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> I saw Carter in the post on a few occasions.


Well maybe you got non human eyes?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince finds Moore again, two easy buckets for Kidd and Moore


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> I saw Carter in the post on a few occasions.


twice to be exact


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Threads the needle to Cliff.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



neoxsupreme said:


> What's up w/ that patch of hair on the back of Gooden's head?


Its horrible, Petey noticed it first. Very bad on Drew's part


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Decent 3 offensive possesions.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Its horrible, Petey noticed it first. Very bad on Drew's part



It makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

there we go


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

hummmmmmm 7-2 run, i wonder what frank said at his halftime speech.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a kick ball!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore hits a nice shot from the outside


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Moore having a nice game. Picking up on Curly's absence.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YESSSS Moore cleans up RJ's mess and gets fouled too


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mikki making 21 foot jumpers now?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



neoxsupreme said:


> Moore having a nice game. Picking up on Curly's absence.


Well to be honest, he was horrible in the first half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I haven't seen him (Moore) hit a further shot as a Net.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

damn Moore is beasting...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mikki Moore > Duncan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... RJ with a chance to tie from the line.

Can't hit the first.

Amazing to see these guys battle back the 2nd night in a row.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Well to be honest, he was horrible in the first half


I'm watching the same game. Just sloppy w/ the ball in the 1st half but getting easy pts inside all game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gooden should be fined for that haircut, its an eyesore


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

1 more foul & the Cavs in the foul limit.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Amazing, 3 Cavs fouls in 30 seconds? Nets in the bonus 6:02 in.

Carter misses the 1st.
HITS to stop the streak of 3 Nets missed free throws!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

i need pics of Gooden lol

double fouls on gooden/hughes?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Do these guys even practice FTs? jeez


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Nets need to score more points to get lead.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Amazing, 3 Cavs fouls in 30 seconds? Nets in the bonus 6:02 in.
> 
> Carter misses the 1st.
> *HITS to stop the streak of 3 Nets missed free throws!*
> ...


LOL, love this commentary. Who needs Jackson?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> The Nets need to score more points to get lead.


Thanks for the tip Mr. Obvious.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> i need pics of Gooden lol
> 
> double fouls on gooden/hughes?


He is wearing a headband, below the headband in the back, it's like a reverse goatee.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

nice 2nd half.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Jizzy said:


> The Nets need to score more points to get lead.


shocking


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

moore has 16 points. kidd on par for a triple double


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Boki from downtown.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki for 3!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank God that ball rolled out.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Great shot, RJ. You gay alien.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Imagine if in the Olympics they used NBA refs.

Wade and LeBron would foul out guys off the other teams bench.

Amazing. What a horrid call on Carter... how is he gonna push James with his back?

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

VC w/ the ferocious dunk.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Vc Motha****ereeeeeeeeeee Yes Baby!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince with a mighty slam


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

just got in.. hows everything...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why in the world is RJ pulling out for jumpers?

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ with two poor decisions on the offensive end


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Damon Jones reaction after that dunk


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

HB said:


> RJ with two poor decisions on the offensive end


it could be the ankles again, he hasn't been attacking the rim since early the 2nd quarter


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

that slam was better than last nights one


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jones for 3

60-65 - CLE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jason Collins not around, so Jason Kidd picks up the D3.

But Jones can't hit the free throw, but hits a follow up 3.

Then Carter called on steps. What crap.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fight!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Boki and Hughes get tied up and a rumble almost breaks out, Cliff is steamed at Hughes.

Better fire the boys up!

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hughes & Nachbar getting @ it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kick Hughes ***!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Boki and Hughes fighting for space... tangle up, and Boki's un-athleticism brings down Hughes.

Hughes called on the foul. Double T. What a bad call. LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cliffy trying to go at Mike Brown lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha Ejection of a fan!

Boki drops both.

How sweet!

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

**** U Cavs Announcers


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Carter w/ the steal & ends up w/ a Adams' bucket.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nachbar hits 2 free throws

62-65 - CLE

Hassan Adams for 2

64-65 - CLE


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The cavs commentators just said Hughes should set a backpick in the halfcourt and rattle Boki, how classless


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter the strip, Boki the laziest pass to Adams for the finish. This is pure comedy.

Carlito can't hit either as he's fouled. Late whistle.

Jones pissy.

Kidd with a chance to push the Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Come On Kidd ****


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd draws the foul. Nets on a free throw spree now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, Kidd misses the 1st of course.

Hits the 2nd.

Tied, jeez.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> The cavs commentators just said Hughes should set a backpick in the halfcourt and rattle Boki, how classless


Haha.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd hits 1 of 2 free throws

65-65


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

LOL @ the Cavs announcers. Did I hear that corectly? They are encouraging violence against Boki?


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

How Is That A Foul?????omfg


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

65-67 - CLE


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Stupid pass by Kidd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was NOT a foul


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

How The **** Is Dat A Foul,**** U Refs And **** U Cavs Announcers


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hughes for 2 plus a foul
Hughes misses the free throw

65-69 - CLE


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does God hate us?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

65-71 - CLE


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

we coulda taken the lead on kidds freethrows but he misses and now we down 6,****


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Why does God hate us?


B/c HIS name is LeBron. LOL.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

and just like that! bakc to a 6 point games...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Refs playing to the crowd right now


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, Varejo's feet were moving the whole time yet they call a charge. WTF.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Alrght. The NEts need to score in order to win.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nets need to get Moore back in the game.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

You see why its difficult to beat the Cavs at home, they got the mother ****ing refs in their back pocket.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

NETS
Free Throws	7-12, 58% :thumbdown: uke:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we don't win, I'm going to sell myself to the next guy to come on my street.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nachbar hits 2 free throws

66-71 - CLE


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice move by Boki to get to the line.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

67-73 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus for 2

69-73 - CLE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, 4 Cavs fouls already... 9+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore for 2

71-73 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jones for 2

71-75 - CLE


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Mikki stuffs it.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus for 2

73-75 - CLE


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Petey said:


> Wow, 4 Cavs fouls already... 9+ to play.
> 
> -Petey


The better for us. They're giving us a win.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

major props to marcus


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whew Marcus doing a fine job so far. Kinda sad RJ doesnt get more involved when Kidd and Vince are out of the game


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

We are down, but in controll. We should get a lot of free throws, and the fact that they are in the penalty will prevent them from going for as many offensive rebounds.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nachbar looks like freak'n Magic Johnson out there or something.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Cavs giving it to us w/ cheap fouls.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Jizzy said:


> If we don't win, I'm going to sell myself to the next guy to come on my street.



Where do u live?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Nachbar looks like freak'n Magic Johnson out there or something.


Looking like Jordan & Magic. Soared for a put back dunk in the 1st.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

75-75


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AJC NYC said:


> Where do u live?


:lol: dont tell me you believe it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh my the bench just took the lead


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus for 2

77-75 - NETS


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Williams!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That lob was amazing, Hassan was flying


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hassan for 2

79-75 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hassan converts on the pretty alley-oop from Marcus.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HB said:


> Whew Marcus doing a fine job so far. Kinda sad RJ doesnt get more involved when Kidd and Vince are out of the game


Looked gimpy even on that break. It's sad.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Ticky tack


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww man he fouled him on a 3pt attempt


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Looked gimpy even on that break. It's sad.
> 
> -Petey


I'll give him A for effort. He is gutting it out there


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hughes hits 1 of 3 free throws

79-76 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

79-78 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

Time to insert Mr. Kidd and Mr. Carter please.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> :lol: dont tell me you believe it



Yes i do


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Time to start making Fts


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits 2 free throws

81-78 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hughes for 3

81-81


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

moore lost it again


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

81-83 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VC for 2

83-83


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

83-87 - Cle


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* mental breakdown


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

This team is absolute garbage*


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Protect the ****ing ball!


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

we need to put Cliff back in the game


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

This sloppy basketball is giving me a headache.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

ATTACK THE RIM. Idiots, absolte idiots.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

come on nets don't fall apart now,,,,,,Its VC time!!


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

3 minute left


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Frank not drawing a play for Vince after the time out.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

jacksons calling the nets-raptors game. not gonna be able to watch


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits 2 free throws

85-87 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

85-89 - CLE


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

Vince Carter with the dagger TO HIS TEAM.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

dagger


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Cavs are constantly attacking the basket, and they are AHEAD. This team has alot to learn


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Are you kidding me, refs didnt call the foul on that?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

ITS over!!! nets lose...


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

RJ!!!!!!!!!!!!! now make the damn ft


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol no one wants to shoot the ball. Thats pathetic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2 plus a foul
Jefferson hits the free throw

88-91 - CLE
17.7 seconds left


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

down by 3 with .17 to go.... who can't shoot ft's for the cavs??


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



nets1 said:


> down by 3 with .17 to go.... who can't shoot ft's for the cavs??


They all can


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

nets1 said:


> down by 3 with .17 to go.... who can't shoot ft's for the cavs??


lebron


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Z hits 2 free throws

88-92 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 3

91-93 - CLE


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

fouled Z. their best free throw shooter
makes first
down 4
makes 2nd down 5


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

2 pt game damn!!! There is still hope


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden hits 1 of 2 free throws

91-94 - CLE
9.3 seconds left


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gooden short...

Nets have a chance to tie with a 3 if he makes the last.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn! Vince missed it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter doesn't hit the 3.

Thought he was fouled, no call.

Gooden board, going to the line, though it's game.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

its over!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He was fouled, replay shows him being hit on the arm


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

carter was fouled on the shot but no call


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

vc misses game over....nice try


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Call the ****ing foul you ignorant ****ing retards.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

we have lost so many games on bad calls this year it aint even funny


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

haha carter fouled.. whoop d doo


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

So dissappointed with carters play these past dozen games or so. He's not going to remain a net much longer going like this.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

****


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> So dissappointed with carters play these past dozen games or so. He's not going to remain a net much longer going like this.


watever more like frank should change his gameplan,i want him on the magic or a contender


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> So dissappointed with carters play these past dozen games or so. He's not going to remain a net much longer going like this.


You have got to be kidding me Lol. We must have watched two different games


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

Good game Nets fans, went down to the wire. Marcus Williams was carving us up there in the 4th qtr, he's gonna be a nice player.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE THREE BLIND MiCE! THE REFS AGAIN VC WAS FOULED BY SNOW...
frank start digging in your pockets and brib the refs... its seems like the wholenba does so you should too


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow Carter Anti-Clutch..Wonder how long this bad spell is gonna last for him..He's been in it for a while now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully Boone and Collins play on Tuesday. Mikki and Cliff almost gave me a heartattack


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Wow Carter Anti-Clutch..Wonder how long this bad spell is gonna last for him..He's been in it for a while now...



A 3 with the game on the line is a hard shot. And getting hit on the arm while trying to shoot it does not help.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> You have got to be kidding me Lol. We must have watched two different games


18 points for a prolific scorer is unnacceptable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> 18 points for a prolific scorer is unnacceptable.


Bron had 19 pts, what a terrible player. Basically put, you didnt watch the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



thacarter said:


> watever more like frank should change his gameplan,i want him on the magic or a contender


If you're only here to root for Carter, you should find another forum. It's not a cheer leading forum, but discussion forum.

-Petey


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



RJ24VC15 said:


> A 3 with the game on the line is a hard shot. And getting hit on the arm while trying to shoot it does not help.


Snow grazed Carter's elbow..Barely even touching it..If an elite scorer in the NBA can't hit that then I don't know what to say.. I've hit harder shots than that..


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> 18 points for a prolific scorer is unnacceptable.


LOL, where's your IQ. If you watched the game you'd see they were sending 2-3 guys at Carter everytime he touched the ball.This team just lacks the shooters to capitalize on the open looks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> LOL, where's your IQ. If you watched the game you'd see they were sending 2-3 guys at Carter everytime he touched the ball.This team just lacks the shooters to capitalize on the open looks


:clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:



> LOL, where's your IQ. If you watched the game you'd see they were sending 2-3 guys at Carter everytime he touched the ball.This team just lacks the shooters to capitalize on the open looks


So in his run through the first 20 games where he was putting up huge numbers he was unguarded?

I think someone responded well, that's what guys have to deal with in the NBA.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> LOL, where's your IQ. If you watched the game you'd see they were sending 2-3 guys at Carter everytime he touched the ball.This team just lacks the shooters to capitalize on the open looks


From what I saw today (Last quarter and a half), he wasnt passing out of the double team coverage. Instead, he settled for low percentage, off balance jumpshots.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Snow grazed Carter's elbow..Barely even touching it..If an elite scorer in the NBA can't hit that then I don't know what to say.. I've hit harder shots than that..


LOL at him think thats an eazy automatic shot? If that's the case why aren't we on Kidd for brinking wide open jumpers? It seems even you could drill those


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Snow grazed Carter's elbow..Barely even touching it..If an elite scorer in the NBA can't hit that then I don't know what to say.. I've hit harder shots than that..



I'm sure you have you *******.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> From what I saw today (Last quarter and a half), he wasnt passing out of the double team coverage. Instead, he settled for low percentage, off balance jumpshots.


Wow just wow. Watch the game again and come back with that statement. Kidd, Boki, Moore, RJ and Cliffy got countless open looks this game from the coverage Vince got.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> So in his run through the first 20 games where he was putting up huge numbers he was unguarded?
> 
> I think someone responded well, that's what guys have to deal with in the NBA.
> 
> -Petey


In that case, Bron is a legit scorer in the league. With the doubles and triples he recieved today, how could he just manage a meager 19 points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I cant even believe I am reading some of the responses on here Wow


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> So in his run through the first 20 games where he was putting up huge numbers he was unguarded?
> 
> I think someone responded well, that's what guys have to deal with in the NBA.
> 
> -Petey


When your teamates are wide open you should pass to them instead of forcing it threw 3 guys. That's basic basketball. Amazing that people don't understand that.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> In that case, Bron is a legit scorer in the league. With the doubles and triples he recieved today, how could he just manage a meager 19 points.


Because he is in a two game funk. Carter has been in a scoring funk for 10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> In that case, Bron is a legit scorer in the league. With the doubles and triples he recieved today, how could he just manage a meager 19 points.


LBJ's has had 2 subpar games in a row. Subpar scoring wise tonight.

By your count what's Carter's streak up to?

-Petey


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> When your teamates are wide open you should pass to them instead of forcing it threw 3 guys. That's basic basketball. Amazing that people don't understand that.



And when you are making Millions of dollars you should be able to hit wide open jumpshots.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> From what I saw today (Last quarter and a half), he wasnt passing out of the double team coverage. Instead, he settled for low percentage, off balance jumpshots.


1, just one freaking off balance jumpshot, he was 6-10 before he took it, then got fouled on last two. Whatever, Vince didnt have a bad game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> Because he is in a two game ****. Carter has been in a scoring funk for 10.


Dude we are dealing with the game at hand, he got doubled and tripled almost every time he got the ball, the same was done to Bron. The two had almost identical scoring numbers. Didnt they win 3 games in a row without Vince scoring big. Do you watch games or just check stats. When doubled, he passes to the open shooter. What else should he do, shoot for that person. Jeez


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> LBJ's has had 2 subpar games in a row. Subpar scoring wise tonight.
> 
> By your count what's Carter's streak up to?
> 
> -Petey


Were you complaining the last 3 games the Nets won and Vince didnt score over 25.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> LOL at him think thats an eazy automatic shot? If that's the case why aren't we on Kidd for brinking wide open jumpers? It seems even you could drill those


Kidd isn't even the same type calibur shooter Carter is..And kidd is to blame for the L just as much as Vince..They both had crucial TO's that shifted the momentum..

My point is Carter's hit those shots before..Gamewinners or not..Snow did not affect his shot to the extent some you posters are making it out to be..He's obviously in a very long slump...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is really interesting lol people trying to actually make Vince out as the villain in this one when he was the only starter that actually played good


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vince sucks!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> This is really interesting lol people trying to actually make Vince out as the villain in this one when he was the only starter that actually played good


Richard Jefferson and Mikki Moore had excellent showings tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> When your teamates are wide open you should pass to them instead of forcing it threw 3 guys. That's basic basketball. Amazing that people don't understand that.


I understand the concept. But a basketball team consists of 5 guys on the floor at the same time each with their own strengths and weaknesses. The majority of the guys floor with Carter at an given time with Krstic out are not consistent shooters. Doubt you're ever gonna see Kidd, Jefferson, Moore, Boone, etc etc etc in a 3 point shooting contest. 

Have to finds your teammates in a position to be successful too. It's his teammates fault for shooting it, but Carter should give it up earlier where they have a chance to do something else, with open teammates on the court, or be more active off the ball to create for teammates.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> Richard Jefferson and Mikki Moore had excellent showings tonight.


RJ of the 7 and 17 showing, or Mikki I cant catch a pass Moore, lol sure.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> Richard Jefferson and Mikki Moore had excellent showings tonight.


Jefferson's 17 shots to get 17 points is anything but excellent.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Were you complaining the last 3 games the Nets won and Vince didnt score over 25.


I'm not complaining. Didn't complain then. Didn't complain through his last stretch. I'm just making a comment based on comments directed at another poster.

Btw you didn't answer, what count are you at?

-Petey


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*




HB said:


> RJ of the 7 and 17 showing, or Mikki I cant catch a pass Moore, lol sure.


Vince is a scorer..When a scorer of his calibur is struggling to get to 20 points he's obviously in a slump...


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



mjm1 said:


> *Richard Jefferson* and Mikki Moore had excellent showings tonight.


There's no sense discussing it with you. Before those last two shots RJ was 5-15 taking those bad jumpers you hate so much. But he had an excellent showing and Carter was bad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> I'm not complaining. Didn't complain then. Didn't complain through his last stretch. I'm just making a comment based on comments directed at another poster.
> 
> Btw you didn't answer, what count are you at?
> 
> -Petey


umm not sure how many less than 20 pt efforts he has had. His scoring has dipped considerably in the last few weeks no doubt, but please dont get it confused, Vince doesnt have to score 25 for the team to win. As evidenced by the last 3 wins. If people made open shots he got them, they would have won tonight. Simple.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Carter can't have those 12 point games, but you don't win by expecting someone to score 30 a night. Last year he was scoring 24 a game and I think that is wear he should usually be.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Vince is a scorer..When a scorer of his calibur is struggling to get to 20 points he's obviously in a slump...


Dude they needed a 3 to tie the game. Vince didnt have to score 30 this game for them to win. Once again, he got a lot of Nets players open shots this game. If they converted it, they would have won. Simple.

Dont you see the flaw in those arguements. You expect ONE player to do everything for the team scoring wise. Kobe had 8 points last night for the lakers, they blew out the opposing team. If teammates step up, you dont need huge scoring outputs from one guy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

There's a solution for all of this fighting. Trade Vince and move along, move along, like I you'd do.:rock:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

vince attempted at least one bad shot down the stretch (not the three to tie it)

he had a decent game overall.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> If you're only here to root for Carter, you should find another forum. It's not a cheer leading forum, but discussion forum.
> 
> -Petey


aye vc is the primary scorer on the team,not running nuff plays for him warrants a diss to whoever is responsible and thats laura frank...so until he calls plays where he comes off screens for shots etc then i say a big **** u to laura frank


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Dude they needed a 3 to tie the game. Vince didnt have to score 30 this game for them to win. Once again, he got a lot of Nets players open shots this game. If they converted it, they would have won. Simple.
> 
> Dont you see the flaw in those arguements. You expect ONE player to do everything for the team scoring wise. Kobe had 8 points last night for the lakers, they blew out the opposing team. If teammates step up, you dont need huge scoring outputs from one guy.


For the Nets to have a good chance of winning on MOST nights Carter has to be able to get to 20 without having to struggle most of the time to get there.. These last 10-15 games Vince has been struggling to get to 20.. A player who's career avg is 24ppg should not be struggling to get to 20...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



fruitcake said:


> vince attempted at least one bad shot down the stretch (not the three to tie it)
> 
> he had a decent game overall.



Or Vince Carter sucks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> For the Nets to have a good chance of winning on MOST nights Carter has to be able to get to 20 without having to struggle most of the time to get there.. These last 10-15 games Vince has been struggling to get to 20.. A player who's career avg is 24ppg should not be struggling to get to 20...


Pick your poison. If he gets doubled and tripled, pass it out to an open teammate or force a shot.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Dude they needed a 3 to tie the game. Vince didnt have to score 30 this game for them to win. Once again, he got a lot of Nets players open shots this game. If they converted it, they would have won. Simple.
> 
> Dont you see the flaw in those arguements. You expect ONE player to do everything for the team scoring wise. Kobe had 8 points last night for the lakers, they blew out the opposing team. If teammates step up, you dont need huge scoring outputs from one guy.


Do you think Vince had a good game?


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Do you think Vince had a good game?


Did RJ, or Kidd have a good game?


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> For the Nets to have a good chance of winning on MOST nights Carter has to be able to get to 20 without having to struggle most of the time to get there.. These last 10-15 games Vince has been struggling to get to 20.. A player who's career avg is 24ppg should not be struggling to get to 20...


He only took 10 shots with like 3 mins to go. Nets from 2nd quarter had a decent flow going offensively. Why would he take more shots out of the offense just to get his points? I agree that he has struggled to score these last few weeks but not tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Do you think Vince had a good game?


He had a decent game. He was looking for his shots he was trying to get others involved. Now compared to what his other fellow starters did tonight.....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Do you think Vince had a good game?


What do you think? Or are people just always looking for one guy to lump the blame on


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> He had a decent game. He was looking for his shots he was trying to get others involved. *Now compared to what his other fellow starters did tonight.....*


There you are again. Can't stay on topic when it comes to VC, eh:biggrin:


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Pick your poison. If he gets doubled and tripled, pass it out to an open teammate or force a shot.


Doubles and triples are not unusual to Vince..He has seen them a lot in Toronto and he still hasn't struggled so mightily to get to 20 like he is now with the Nets.. Some of the blame also falls on Frank for lack of an decent offensive set..But some blame should go to Vince for not being aggressive enough..

To reject the notion that Vince is an offensive slump is ignorant...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Doubles and triples are not unusual to Vince..He has seen them a lot in Toronto and he still hasn't struggled so mightily to get to 20 like he is now with the Nets.. Some of the blame also falls on Frank for lack of an decent offensive set..But some blame should go to Vince for not being aggressive enough..
> 
> To reject the notion that Vince is an offensive slump is ignorant...


He was 6 of 10 before taking that 3. What do you consider a slump?


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Doubles and triples are not unusual to Vince..He has seen them a lot in Toronto and he still hasn't struggled so mightily to get to 20 like he is now with the Nets.. Some of the blame also falls on Frank for lack of an decent offensive set..But some blame should go to Vince for not being aggressive enough..
> 
> To reject the notion that Vince is an offensive slump is ignorant...


Vince is a streaky guy when its comes to scoring. Even last year he had his tough times and ended the year at 24pts on 43%. He's already better then that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> umm not sure how many less than 20 pt efforts he has had. His scoring has dipped considerably in the last few weeks no doubt, but please dont get it confused, Vince doesnt have to score 25 for the team to win. As evidenced by the last 3 wins. If people made open shots he got them, they would have won tonight. Simple.


With a healthy and assertive RJ. RJ was not, and he didn't look like himself on that play off the steal.

But as I noted, these guys who step on the floor with Carter and not consistent shooters. They aren't guys who just picked up the ball. It's not gonna change. There will be nights where they hit and when they don't. That is who they are.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> There you are again. Can't stay on topic when it comes to VC, eh:biggrin:


Because its really obvious that its easier to focus the blame on one guy and ignore other telling issues. 5 guys play out there, its not Vince versus the cavs. Why shouldnt other guys who played in the same game be brought into the convo


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> He was 6 of 10 before taking that 3. What do you consider a slump?


Well if it's not a slump it's a lack of aggressiveness..You choose... The bottom line is Vince is struggling to get to 20 for the last 10-15 games..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Because its really obvious that its easier to focus the blame on one guy and ignore other telling issues. 5 guys play out there, its not Vince versus the cavs. Why shouldnt other guys who played in the same game be brought into the convo



Becuase they aren't depended upon as much as Vince.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Look ppl,first off Carter doesnt care about how many points he scores.I believe he was being very passive when him and RJ started playing until Rj told him to take the offensive load,from that point on he went on a tear.....maybe someone needs to tell Carter to score as much as he wants and be selfish on the offense cuz right now hes being very unselfish


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Carter has been sucessful for so long doing what he does, but he should try to slash to the rim more like RJ. Really puts the defense in a position where they have no time to double team you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> With a healthy and assertive RJ. RJ was not, and he didn't look like himself on that play off the steal.
> 
> But as I noted, these guys who step on the floor with Carter and not consistent shooters. They aren't guys who just picked up the ball. It's not gonna change. There will be nights where they hit and when they don't. That is who they are.
> 
> -Petey


I agree. But there really isnt going to be any roll over wins for the Nets anymore. Not with Nenad out. The guys playing up front are just not very good. RJ not being at 100% is also a big problem. 

OMG this seahawk game is amazing!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



thacarter said:


> aye vc is the primary scorer on the team,not running nuff plays for him warrants a diss to whoever is responsible and thats laura frank...so until he calls plays where he comes off screens for shots etc then i say a big **** u to laura frank


Gonna ask mods to not edit out 'Wince' referring to Vince Carter in the Nets forum... just for you now.

Once again, discussion forum.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Well if it's not a slump it's a lack of aggressiveness..You choose... The bottom line is Vince is struggling to get to 20 for the last 10-15 games..


If he had 10 assists tonight, would you care about how much he scored


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> If he had 10 assists tonight, would you care about how much he scored



He should have been close to 10 assists, guys have to hit shots.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Jizzy said:


> Becuase they aren't depended upon as much as Vince.


Vince isnt the franchise player Kidd is.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> Because its really obvious that its easier to focus the blame on one guy and ignore other telling issues. 5 guys play out there, its not Vince versus the cavs. Why shouldnt other guys who played in the same game be brought into the convo


Did I say Vince lost the game? I just asked what you thought of his game (a trick question!).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And since when has bricking WIDE OPEN shots been acceptable. I cant believe you guys are actually giving others a pass for that. I dont care how streaky you are, if you dont have to work hard for a shot, convert it. Simple


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Gonna ask mods to not edit out 'Wince' referring to Vince Carter in the Nets forum... just for you now.
> 
> Once again, discussion forum.
> 
> -Petey


aye i dont care,do wut u gotta do


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> If he had 10 assists tonight, would you care about how much he scored


Vince will not get you 10 assists a night..*He's a scorer*.. When he struggles to score he's in a slump..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Vince will not get you 10 assists a night..*He's a scorer*.. When he struggles to score he's in a slump..


He sure coulda had 10 assists tonight and yes he is in a scoring slump, but I'll take 10 assists from him any night.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Vince will not get you 10 assists a night..*He's a scorer*.. When he struggles to score he's in a slump..



He is a superstar, and if guys hit open shots he would have looked like a superstar. Making plays even when he is in a scoring slump.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's the bottom line. Vince is acting as a facilitator out there. He is not forcing up 30 shots a game and missing things. He's just not in every play like he used to be in the past. IS it a crime to have Mikki Moore put up career numbers? He's taking shots normally reserved for Vince. He's filling poitns 'normally reserved' for Vince. Does it matter where it's coming from as long as we're winning? 

You CANNOT have it both ways people.


----------



## solidsnake33 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



HB said:


> RJ of the 7 and 17 showing, or Mikki I cant catch a pass Moore, lol sure.


I thought RJ had an OK game, Mikki had a good one. Mikki actually showed pretty good hands on one fast break where he had to reach back and low to catch the ball on the run and then finished with a layup. Mikki's hands are fine, maybe its some of the passes.

Overall I think the Nets are settling for outside shots too much, especially early in games. And they shoot them in bunches too (even when they aren't making them). They'll have like 5 or 6 possesions in a row where they just stand outside and shoot. In the mean time the other team pulls away with easy buckets and set shots. They need to drive more and try to get more points in the paint. And then when someone is wide open on the perimeter, kick it out and let them take the open outside shot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



solidsnake33 said:


> I thought RJ had an OK game, Mikki had a good one. Mikki actually showed pretty good hands on one fast break where he had to reach back and low to catch the ball on the run and then finished with a layup. Mikki's hands are fine, maybe its some of the passes.
> 
> Overall I think the Nets are settling for outside shots too much, especially early in games. And they shoot them in bunches too (even when they aren't making them). They'll have like 5 or 6 possesions in a row where they just stand outside and shoot. In the mean time the other team pulls away with easy buckets and set shots. They need to drive more and try to get more points in the paint. And then when someone is wide open on the perimeter, kick it out and let them take the open outside shot.


Good post, I agree. Welcome to the board. Cool name too.

I am not even really disappointed with this loss. This was a tough road game, the team is slowly coming together.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



purplehaze89 said:


> Here's the bottom line. Vince is acting as a facilitator out there. He is not forcing up 30 shots a game and missing things. He's just not in every play like he used to be in the past. IS it a crime to have Mikki Moore put up career numbers? He's taking shots normally reserved for Vince. He's filling poitns 'normally reserved' for Vince. Does it matter where it's coming from as long as we're winning?
> 
> You CANNOT have it both ways people.


Yes. People used to say "too much Vince, it is predictable" and now when he tries to let the game to come to him, he becomes "passive" and "going though the motions" to some people. The thing with the latter approach is that it is hard for him to leave his stamp on the game (which is what fans want to see every night) if others are not hitting shots. I don't think he has got the balance right yet (in terms of when to look for his own shot and when to pass) but he's trying and you have to give him and Frank props for trying to persevere with this philosophy. After the Nets were in a big slump earlier and Carter was struggling, I think Frank and the team made it clear that it wasn't "all about Vince", and that Vince wasn't under pressure to carry the team every night. I think they're trying to do the right thing. Just that when it clicks, it looks great (like the last 3 games when Vince didn't have to carry the team that much) but when it doesn't, the blame comes back to Carter an Frank.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



RJ24VC15 said:


> He is a superstar, and if guys hit open shots he would have looked like a superstar. Making plays even when he is in a scoring slump.


I don't mind if VC finds his teammates..I'm not a blind VC basher..But at some point he has to break the slump and get aggressive..Because as witnessed tonight he can't always depend on his teammates on a nightly basis to make up the points he normally scores..


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Aurelino said:


> Yes. People used to say "too much Vince, it is predictable" and now when he tries the game to come to him, he becomes passive and going though the motions. The thing with the latter approach is that it is hard for him to leave his stamp on the game (which is what fans want to see every night) if others are not hitting shots. I don't think he has got the balance right yet (in terms of when to look for his own shot and when to pass) but he's trying and you have to give him and Frank props for trying to persevere with this philosophy. After the Nets were in a big slump earlier and Carter was struggling, I think Frank and the team made it clear that it wasn't "all about Vince", and that Vince wasn't under pressure to carry the team every night. I think they're trying to do the right thing. Just that when it clicks, it looks great (like the last 3 games when Vince didn't have to carry the team that much) but when it doesn't, the blame comes back to Carter an Frank.




This is EXACTLY what is going on. You have it absolutely correct. Repped.

Anyone else who blindly says naive things like "Vince sucks" is exactly that. Naive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This thing says I cant rep Aurelino again, thats sad


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

[strike]Good god, does the stupidity ever end on this forum.[/strike] Do you people not know how to take a loss without turning into finger-pointing, blathering idiots. One would think that as nets fans you'd be use to taking an L by now. 

I thought other than the bad start to the game everyone played ok. The cave sent quick doubles to vince to try and get the ball out of his hands and I thik he did a good job of moving the ball around to his open teammates. He didn't have to force the issue in this game because his teammates were doing a good job of stepping up.

And that wasn't a slight graze on the elbow, it was a rather obvious foul and it should've been called


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



big furb said:


> [strike]Good god, does the stupidity ever end on this forum.[/strike] Do you people not know how to take a loss without turning into finger-pointing, blathering idiots. One would think that as nets fans you'd be use to taking an L by now.
> 
> I thought other than the bad start to the game everyone played ok. The cave sent quick doubles to vince to try and get the ball out of his hands and I thik he did a good job of moving the ball around to his open teammates. He didn't have to force the issue in this game because his teammates were doing a good job of stepping up.
> 
> And that wasn't a slight graze on the elbow, it was a rather obvious foul and it should've been called


Ironically you can't follow simple rules. It's like the pot calling the kettle black. If you can't follow simple rules, your accounts and ip(s) will be banned.

Can't find a way to post in a civilized manor, then don't.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> I don't mind if VC finds his teammates..I'm not a blind VC basher..But at some point he has to break the slump and get aggressive..*Because as witnessed tonight he can't always depend on his teammates on a nightly basis to make up the points he normally scores..*


yes he can. beginning of the season, it was the other way around and we are struggling. last 3 games, other players are soring the points he was scoring and we're successful. Its the complete opposite of what you're saying--the team can't always depend on vince to score.

when vince is averaging 26-27 points game, people say his scoring average doesn't tell the story---he is having a terrible year (worse than last year)

now the last couple games, the nets have shown signs of life but carter is scoring 18-19 points a game, and people say he should be scoring a lot more cause he's a scorer.

like Aurelino and Purpelhaze said, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

sure u can. vc scoring is down because hes in a slump, not because, say he went from shooting 20 to 15 shots, but still efficient, hes being inefficient while contributing even less. its different than saying u need 26 from vc every night. u can get ur 26 on 50% shooting and 15 shots and a bunch of fts, or u can get it shooting 30 times and a horrible %. im all for a more balanced offense, but the key is vc needs to be effiecnt


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



AIFAN3 said:


> Well if it's not a slump it's a lack of aggressiveness..You choose... The bottom line is Vince is struggling to get to 20 for the last 10-15 games..



yea i dont think its even arguable that hes in a prolonged slump. i think its laughable that people are saying hes facilitating, and he COULDa had 10 assists. are u kidding me? he had 3. bottom line is, lately, he starts off ridiculously slow, stands around way too much, and is generally just not himself except for a few signs of life


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



elsaic15 said:


> sure u can. vc scoring is down because hes in a slump, not because, say he went from shooting 20 to 15 shots, but still efficient, hes being inefficient while contributing even less. its different than saying u need 26 from vc every night. u can get ur 26 on 50% shooting and 15 shots and a bunch of fts, or u can get it shooting 30 times and a horrible %. im all for a more balanced offense, but the key is vc needs to be effiecnt


agree completely, but his percentages are up across the board from last year.

also getting 26 points a game on 50% shooting and 15 shots is not that easy lol.

if he could get 25 points a gmae on 19 shots and 48% shooting, that would be amazing.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

well thats not the pt, before his slump, it he was close to 30 pts and 50% shooting, all im saying is that, thers no point disputing that hes not in a slump, and its pointless to try to explain it otherwise.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



elsaic15 said:


> well thats not the pt, before his slump, it he was close to 30 pts and 50% shooting, all im saying is that, thers no point disputing that hes not in a slump, and its pointless to try to explain it otherwise.


? 
i've ackwnoledged in many other posts that he's in a slump. 

and no he was nver close to 30 points and 50% shooting. that is downright insane.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just finished watching the game.

Very sloppy game on both sides, but I guess that's expected after back to backs for both teams.

You guys showed a lot of grit coming back from that deficit just like against Chicago. Mikki Moore is a hell of a player. 

Good game fellas, and best of luck winning the Atlantic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



fruitcake said:


> ?
> i've ackwnoledged in many other posts that he's in a slump.
> 
> and no he was nver close to 30 points and 50% shooting. that is downright insane.


Well 28ppg and 48% was close. He needs to be putting up at least 25ppg though


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Brandname said:


> Just finished watching the game.
> 
> Very sloppy game on both sides, but I guess that's expected after back to backs for both teams.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The Cavs are a formidable team and at home are incredible. That crowd is like the 6th man


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I watched that last shot again. Snow slightly touched Carter's arm. But Jason Kidd was setting a moving pick. It looked like Snow and Kidd were dance partners on Dancing with the Stars. It was a good no-call in my opinion.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



Petey said:


> Ironically you can't follow simple rules. It's like the pot calling the kettle black. If you can't follow simple rules, your accounts and ip(s) will be banned.
> 
> Can't find a way to post in a civilized manor, then don't.
> 
> -Petey


My apologies pete, i just find it incredibly stupid and pointless to play the blame game after every loss. All this "it's vince's fault, no it was RJ that was sucking out there, damn you mikki, fire frank" is starting to get real old. I thought for the most part this was a good game for us. Sure we came up short, but we fought hard and made it a game that went down to the last shot when the guys could have packed it in a lot sooner when the cavs were rolling. I'm not happy we lost, but at least the guys seem to have rediscovered the hustle and energy level we're all used to seeing.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



fruitcake said:


> ?
> i've ackwnoledged in many other posts that he's in a slump.
> 
> and no he was nver close to 30 points and 50% shooting. that is downright insane.


check again. prior to the slump he was at 29.6 on 49% shooting.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*



elsaic15 said:


> check again. prior to the slump he was at 29.6 on 49% shooting.


lol so the slump started after the 2nd week of the season then?

the slump that everybody is talking about started at the toronto game. (and after his two mad 3 point games)

he was averaging 28.4 and 48.5% shooting.

so ya i was a little off, i didn't think he was that hot before the slump, but still thats a far cry from 30 points a game and 50% shooting.

and the original point was getting 26 points a game on 50% shooting and *15 shots*, don't think any guard in the league could do that.

and as i said he should aim for around 25 points on 48% shooting


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 33 - Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Jersey Nets - Saturday, January 6, 2007 7:30*

has anybody commented on how predictable that last play was?

it was the exact same as the three pointer carter hit to win the game against toronto, exactly the same.

snow and mike brown obviously saw it coming. snow knew kidd was going to give him a screen and carter was going to go around it to shoot the three, and snow stuck right with it.

ps: that shot was almost exactly one year ago too...


----------

